# Just Ordered Some Paracord and Cord Locks !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

1) Ordered some black cord locks for my sling lanyard method of holding. Need to be able to loosen and tighten .... this is a military upgrade requested by the Pentagon ;- )

2) Got two bundles of paracord, one of Olive Drab and one OD Green with Black Flecks ..... I will be removing some of my camo grips that don't have the extreme prejudice flat nondescript look of duty I need ......... No colors of any type that catch your eye.

Looking forward to getting this paracord, I have about 12 slings in my squadron that need this tactical upgrade for any new missions that may need undertaking !

I will post an encrypted photo when done under the name "The Pigeon has Landed"

wll ;- )


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very cool. Can't wait to see the revamped slings.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Will take off the non stealth paracord grips and change them to an olive OD drab tomorrow on a few of my F-16's. Will also wrap the paracord another one or two wraps higher on the grip as it will look better. Lanyard will also be tied under the top fork to allow for a tighter grip.

I'll be working on my F-16 fleet keeping them current for any mission they may be called upon, I will work on another 3 - 6 this weekend ... only stealth units will survive, all other slings will be dismantled with extreme prejudice ;- )









Encrypted photos will be posted tomorrow with Pentagon's approval, all ID markings will be removed for security reasons ;- )









wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

One of my F-16's almost went down in mid flight today, the 3/16"OD tubes gave way at the fork, but I felt it before the tubes came back and snapped ..... I rescued her and put on some 1745 ambers with a Larks Head at the gypsy tie. I like this tie system very much as the tubes held up very well with the Larks Head knot.

The looped tubes being held close together by this method are a big plus also ....It makes shooting looped tubes almost like shooting a single ....very, very nice !

The static length with the ambers is 6.5" as the amber tubes have a much different feel than the black and tend to be a bit stretchier !

wll


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Wow! Haven't paid attention before but you ARE total strategicly tactical. Salute, Piney Creek


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Finished before 9am, did the top 4 the other two are awaiting missions this weekend. I have about 6 more I think I want to redo, may do a couple in the camo like the one with amber tubes, not sure. FYI: the paracord locks I received were pure [email protected], they are in the trash !

Since my sings are for hunting?field use only, I try to keep them as nondescript as possible. The tubes on the forks make the sling quiet if it hit something and also makes the finger placement comfortable. The paracord handle keeps the sling very thin yet gripable, the lanyard goes on top of the fingers and keeps the sling handle tight on your hand so it does not move around and stays in position.

The paracord gypsy ties allow *ANY* type of elastic to be used, and rotation of the fork mount will allow for TTF shooting as well. Being the width is only 3/8" (fork length is 1") it slips into your pocket easily. The fork forward attachment allows about an extra 1"+ of draw length as compared to if you were to mount the fork facing the normal backwards way.

The wire frame is tough as heck, won't bend, crack, break or anything else you could possibly throw at it.

Here is a pic of the top four I did this am, photo color came out dull because they are all so very drab in color !









wll


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Redid about 6 more F-16's this am, retied and tightened and redid the paracord along with a retie of the lanyard. Will do a few more later today.

Just got my Aerospace 303 UV protectant in and will coat my elastic ... not real happy with Amorall.

wll


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm curious how many F-16 frames you have.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Been working on the frames since I got home this am did about 8 of them and they are looking pretty good. Did not have to replace any paracord as the paracord stretched a bit and I was able to put another wrap or two on the handle and neatened things up. have 4 more for tomorrow,... I have had it !

The main thing was the gypsy tie and a redo on all my slings on that. Here is a pic, on the right hand side you can see it is a lot smaller, this when tied on with a Larks Head it stands the tubes up higher and away from the fork a bit, I like that. I still have good tube movement so the tubes last a long time ... this is the system I have been using for the past month. The hole in the loop is about 1/4" in diameter and works well.









wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

JTslinger said:


> I'm curious how many F-16 frames you have.


Well, I have a bag full and those are the ones I'm redoing now .. I have about 15-20ea of them ... don't know why, just started making them and one thing led to another.

I will honestly say that it is the sling I go to the field with all the time, even though I have many other nice wooded and synthetic slings, I feel comfortable with these units. The reasons are I like the fork width and the gypsy tie in the OTT configuration ... I feel safe with it. I might add I do like the Chinese style slings to, but those are more of a small carry sling for me.

With my hands I like my hand position and where the tubes are in relation to my fingers ... it is just me and what I like.

I first started playing with these Daisy F-16 slings I think about a year ago and went through all types of tie configurations and on and on and on. As it stands now I think they are pretty cool.









wll


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

You do a heck of a job customizing them. Some of my best shooting is done on a Maxim and a Peerless. If that style works for you, who cares what others think. I think they look great.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

JTslinger said:


> You do a heck of a job customizing them. Some of my best shooting is done on a Maxim and a Peerless. If that style works for you, who cares what others think. I think they look great.


Thanks buddy, I have fun with them for sure.

It is *REALLY* fun when I go into my local Walmart and show the sporting goods sales man and women and show them pictures of the damage that these things can do ... they stand with their mouths open and usually say "OH My God, I HAD NO IDEA A SLINGSHOT CAN DO THAT" !!!

I sometimes bring the slingshot in (without any ammo) and compare my modification to the stock item they sell and tell them why I do what i do, They flip out !

wll


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

If you ever feel like getting ride of one, let me know. I wouldn't mind giving one a try.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

JTslinger said:


> If you ever feel like getting ride of one, let me know. I wouldn't mind giving one a try.


Yes JT I would love to but with all the legal stuff I have been through the past few years with lawsuits (which I won), business litigation insurance stuff and the like, I won't give anything I personally make to anyone unless that product is covered by an insurance policy.

I buy products from others and I assume they have some type of business insurance. My company insurance covers archery products and that is it, and if I sold something it would be through my company with an add on for slingshots.

I hope you understand, I am extremely litigation shy ;- )

wll


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I completely understand.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got back from a rainy day hunt and zip, so I have been spending the day redoing my F-16's I have redone 9 so far today and want to redo another 4ea.

I still have a bundle to do that is in the Hanger (Tool Bag ) down stairs !

*JT* ------ I said I had about 20ea, I was way off ..... I have 36ea of them ... wholly crap ! This does not include the 9ea F-16 frames that just have lanyards, and sitting as stock in my garage.....needless to say I will not be buying any Daisy F-16 sling shots any time soon ;- )

The retying of lanyards takes a while, thank goodness out of the 9 I did so far I only redid 2 handles, I have 3 others that need a redo on the handles.

To tell you the truth, the making of these sling shots was a therapy thing for me to keep me occupied as I went through all kings of legal problems ... so far one of the two problems has gone away ... I will find out for sure in November on the other ;- )

wll


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is quit a few finished frames.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Black is the only acceptable choice. Anything else, including olive drab and camo -- which I have used, too -- smacks of your personality. Use black. That is all.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> Black is the only acceptable choice. Anything else, including olive drab and camo -- which I have used, too -- smacks of your personality. Use black. That is all.


Black looks OK, but not as cool for me as Olive Drab, OD or the veteran camo.

If i could find a flat black paracord, that could be cool ;- )

wll


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

http://paracordgalaxy.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=281_158_181

Thinking about getting some cheap paracord&#8230;.700' for $27&#8230;.WOW!! By comparison, Michael's sells 100' for $10&#8230;. Granted it's a grab-bag, but who cares?!?! I want to learn to braid whips with the stuff.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Here ya go :wave:

http://www.wholesale-paracord.com


----------

